# Just returning to American Kenpo Karate



## Manny (Apr 10, 2017)

Good day to all, just to let you know that I returned to American Kenpo Karate classes afther long time, I jumped in the AKK in 2009 as a way to improve my martial arts skills and to leanr a new martial art and believe me I loved it, howevere for a couple of circunstances afther one year on training I had to drop it.

Now afther reconsidering a little and not quite satisfied with TKD ( Iam a third degree black belt in TKD) I returned to Kenpo karate bith big hopes. The Mexico IKKA president asked me if I will quit TKD and I told him I am not, cause TKD is a very big part of me but I need something more, and I am very happy returning to kenpo clases.
I am having a good time at kenpo classes and very happy trying to gbab it again.

El Manny.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad to hear that you're back to regular training. Hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 10, 2017)

Good to hear from you, Manny.  What happened to the Shito-ryu journey?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome Back.


----------



## Buka (Apr 11, 2017)

Glad to hear you're still at it, Manny. You go, bro.


----------



## Manny (Apr 13, 2017)

dancingalone said:


> Good to hear from you, Manny.  What happened to the Shito-ryu journey?


Hola bailando sólo come estás mi viejo amigo? Well the Shito Ryu thing did not  went well, the classes were for beginers and they were too boring, I got desapointed besides the classes had not a regular schedule. So what I did? I went to a New TKD dojang and again the adult class was just me and 65 years old beginer and then the class was minimalistic, a little bit cardio and very little technike. In the meanwhile my Kenpo friend Omar reopened his dojo and I went back to Kenpo karate classes and feel fantastic!
I studied Kenpo karate for a Year, from 2009 to 2010 and really loved it, yes KK is not perfect, I don't like the katas at all but the Kenpo techs are very good and I like many stuffs of KK.
Today I can tell you Iam very happy returning yo KK and I have big hope to stay there and keep advancing in the kup ladder and maybe get a BB in american Kenpo karate but I have to go one pace at time.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 13, 2017)

Manny said:


> I srtudied Kenpo karate for a Year, from 2009 to 2010 and really loved, yes KK is not perfect, I don't like the latas at all but the Kenpo techs ate very good and u like Manu stuffs og KK.



I don't know a lot about American kenpo, but the beginner forms don't strike me as bad.  Short Form 1 and Long Form 1 just have usual stepping basics that every other style has, albeit in that offset stance you call a "neutral bow".  American kenpo does seem to have a lot of formalized sets to practice their basics however.  To me, it's more simple to just learn each strike or block individually and then play around with them.  Institutionalizing the discrete techniques into a set makes for a lot of memory work in my opinion.  Not a big deal however



Manny said:


> Today I can tell you Iam very happy returning yo KK and I hace big hope yo stay there and keep advancing un the kup ladder and maybe get a BB in american Kenpo karate but I have yo traje one pace at time.



Cool.  Keep us posted.  I think we all know what's important is to keep moving and keep working, rather than the style itself.


----------



## Manny (Apr 13, 2017)

dancingalone said:


> I don't know a lot about American kenpo, but the beginner forms don't strike me as bad.  Short Form 1 and Long Form 1 just have usual stepping basics that every other style has, albeit in that offset stance you call a "neutral bow".  American kenpo does seem to have a lot of formalized sets to practice their basics however.  To me, it's more simple to just learn each strike or block individually and then play around with them.  Institutionalizing the discrete techniques into a set makes for a lot of memory work in my opinion.  Not a big deal however
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Keep us posted.  I think we all know what's important is to keep moving and keep working, rather than the style itself.


I agree with you about the Kenpo katas however I really like the self defense techs and sets and it seems Kenpo Karate suits me well, in fact afther tradicional TKD kenpo karate is the MA I liked the most.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 13, 2017)

Manny said:


> I agree with you about the Kenpo katas however I really like the self defense techs and sets and it seems Kenpo Karate suits me well, in fact afther tradicional TKD kenpo karate is the MA I liked the most.


If you are with Skip's guys, the forms are quite functional.


----------



## Manny (Apr 13, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> If you are with Skip's guys, the forms are quite functional.


Nop my Kenpo lineaje traces up to Mr.Gilbert Vélez from IKKA


----------



## hilly1981 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Manny

I am now studying American Kenpo after finishing up training in TKD.

One thing I am finding tricky is the stances. Something that appears so simple I am always by nature reverting to TKD stances (forward stance vs neutral bow for example).

I find the art quite interesting with its theories, principles and application.

All the best with your training.


----------

